# Recommendations for 12V triggered power strip



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi there,

I'm looking for an outlet or powerstrip that accepts a 12V trigger. I want to switch my class A rear channel amp only when viewing movies -- it just runs so hot even with no input signal.

So what's a cheap device that will do this for me. I can build one on my own, but I'm short on time. If there's something quick and easy out there, why should I reinvent the wheel?

Thanks!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have the Panamax 5100, but it ain't exactly cheap. They have a 4300 model that's less and I believe it has a 12v trigger (about $130-140 on www.froogle.com).


----------

